# Ibanez 7 string neck CAD design??



## thewildturkey (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey guys,

As the title suggests, just wondering if anyone has a cad design for a 7 string RG neck, with an AANJ if possible. 

I want to have a crack at building a neck, and wouldnt mind a design to work from.

Thanks,

Dan.


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey man, i don't know if you would like it, but i have a K-7 CAD drawing if you're intrested, It looks like it has a AANJ, but it's only the front view


----------



## thewildturkey (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah mate a k7 cad would be awesome!

I can probably work from the front design to create a 3d model, do they still have specs on the website??

Anybody else?? I was thinking we should maybe start a CAD megathread, everyone post their designs and we can all modify and everyone will have a base to work from.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah.. I would appreciate it also...

That would be really, REALLY cool...


----------



## tmcarr (Feb 8, 2010)

Is this file online anywhere?


----------



## JamesM (Oct 17, 2010)

Necro-bump with major purpose...

Has anyone made an progress on this? Please? I just found out I have access to a CNC, and I've searched all over the interwebs.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 17, 2010)

hmm, it would indeed be cool to have a CAD database. We could also post templates for routing pickups, neck joints, control cavities, bridges...


----------



## JamesM (Oct 17, 2010)

I totally agree, I'm TOTALLY new to this and need some assistance. 

I have a bunch of models, but most are 2D. I have a great 3D Jem from Jemsite, but the trem and HSH make it not so good for my purposes.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 17, 2010)

That would be so awesome if someone created a CAD megathread. I've been playing around with CAD at school and would love something to work off of.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 17, 2010)

I've been tossing about with Rhino 3D and... Ughhh. Brain-a-splode. I thought it wouldn't be too hard to modify the JEM 3D model to a hardtail 7, but I was wrong. Hey, I'm pretty good at Google SketchUp! (Lame).

I already have a neck, it is just that a CNC'd body can yield so many possibilities.


----------



## Ruins (Oct 17, 2010)

I would love to get my hands on a proper CAD drawing of an ibby neck + profile.
i have been searching for it for couple years no with no results.
also does any one have a proper CAD drawing of a floyd Rose?
that would help my CAD drawing of my Baritone 7 ALOT 
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3081466/7 string CAD Baritone/untitled.73.jpg
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3081466/7 string CAD Baritone/untitled.76.jpg
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3081466/7 string CAD Baritone/untitled.77.jpg



@The Armada 
i can change it to hard tail without any problems in Rhino 3D if you want.


----------



## thewildturkey (Oct 18, 2010)

I ended up with a bunch of 2D cads for ibbys, and I made some modifications (some where way off scale).

Anyone know a freeware CAD program I can get to update them, my autocad trial ran out, then I will upload them all once I've cleaned up a bit.

I think I have a 27 scale, 30 scale and 25.5 scale ibby RG template, all with reverse headstock of course!


----------



## JamesM (Oct 19, 2010)

Ruins said:


> @The Armada
> i can change it to hard tail without any problems in Rhino 3D if you want.



I would love you. 

I am Rhino FAIL.

Thing is, which model? I have a 2D K-7 (fairly poor model) and the JEM 3D that's floating around jemsite, pretty fantastic. I need routs extended, FR gone, neck pocket widened, and electronics rout removed (no pickguard in my plans). That is just so much work, am I better off starting with a fresh model?


----------



## thewildturkey (Oct 20, 2010)

The Armada said:


> I would love you.
> 
> I am Rhino FAIL.
> 
> Thing is, which model? I have a 2D K-7 (fairly poor model) and the JEM 3D that's floating around jemsite, pretty fantastic. I need routs extended, FR gone, neck pocket widened, and electronics rout removed (no pickguard in my plans). That is just so much work, am I better off starting with a fresh model?



From memory, the K7 cad that is found online is way off scale wise. Check the dimentions from the nut to the first fret, then check that against a scale calculator. the K7 was 25.5 I believe.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 20, 2010)

thewildturkey said:


> From memory, the K7 cad that is found online is way off scale wise. Check the dimentions from the nut to the first fret, then check that against a scale calculator. the K7 was 25.5 I believe.



I'm using it for body rendering, in which case I will size my own neck pocket to fit my Wizard 7, and scale the bridge location accordingly. Just have to figure out how the hell to do that. 

EDIT: Goodness, this is hard. I thought for sure there'd be a good 3D RG7 body SOMEWHERE.


----------



## Ruins (Oct 20, 2010)

The Armada said:


> I would love you.
> 
> I am Rhino FAIL.
> 
> Thing is, which model? I have a 2D K-7 (fairly poor model) and the JEM 3D that's floating around jemsite, pretty fantastic. I need routs extended, FR gone, neck pocket widened, and electronics rout removed (no pickguard in my plans). That is just so much work, am I better off starting with a fresh model?


send me the data over PM or post it here and i will see what i can do.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 20, 2010)

I figured I'd just post them here, as someone else could make use of them as well. 

The JEM is most definitely accurate, to a T.

K-7, not so sure. And Universe, who knows?


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 20, 2010)

A mate of mine (who is a member here)
put some of the guitar related cad files found online (project guitar, here, etc) into a cnc machine and they all seemed to be way off in the measurement department,

Chris where are ya? chime in haha


----------



## JamesM (Oct 20, 2010)

Andrew_B said:


> A mate of mine (who is a member here)
> put some of the guitar related cad files found online (project guitar, here, etc) into a cnc machine and they all seemed to be way off in the measurement department,
> 
> Chris where are ya? chime in haha



Yeah, without a doubt there needs to be some definite measurement checks. But the tool in Rhino 3D for that is super easy and convenient. 

Yeah "Chris!" Where are ya?


----------



## BobSmoke (Oct 21, 2010)

Hope I'm not necro-ing with this, but I've been sketching some 7 designs based on some CAD models I've found on line. 

2D plans are dxf/dwg format 
3D models done using google sketchup (freeware). 
If you buy the pro version, you can then export as NC code for a 3D router/Cam to follow. 

I can zip what I've got up to share via email if anyone is interested. 

Cheers.


----------



## thewildturkey (Oct 21, 2010)

BobSmoke said:


> Hope I'm not necro-ing with this, but I've been sketching some 7 designs based on some CAD models I've found on line.
> 
> 2D plans are dxf/dwg format
> 3D models done using google sketchup (freeware).
> ...



Hey dude, I would be interested in that, I will pm you my addy


----------



## theo (Oct 21, 2010)

did you get a good cad program dan? I have a good freeware one I can mail to you if you still want one


----------



## Ruins (Oct 21, 2010)

The Armada said:


> I figured I'd just post them here, as someone else could make use of them as well.
> 
> The JEM is most definitely accurate, to a T.
> 
> K-7, not so sure. And Universe, who knows?


I will get on to it unfortunately only in 2 weeks. 
I finally took my self vocation this year and family members that I didn't see for over 2 years are coming to visit too. I simply wont have time for this.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 21, 2010)

No stress at all man! That's great, have a good one! Enjoy it, that sorta stuff doesn't happen every month.


----------



## BobSmoke (Oct 21, 2010)

thewildturkey said:


> Hey dude, I would be interested in that, I will pm you my addy


 
Nee bother mate, I'll try and get stuff together this weekend if I get a chance.


----------



## Ruins (Nov 7, 2010)

http://rapidshare.com/files/429480443/CAD_drawings.zip

ok, i made the pickup routs by 1mm wider. not sure yet how do you want to have the neck pocket though. 
shall i leave the neck there or shall i remove it and then make the neck pocket wider. if so, how much wider? 
notice that the neck pup collides with the neck. either you move all of the pickup routs towards bridge either you move just the neck pup rout.
also about the pup routs, they can't be rectangular. if you plan to rout them they will automatically get 5mm radius from the router if you are going to use the standard 10mm cutting bit.
also what kind of pups are you going with, EMGs?


----------



## TheWreck (Nov 7, 2010)

This is great! I also have access to a CNC....this thread is going to be really usefull!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry to bump this, but did anyone have any 7 string body/neck files?


----------



## Ruins (Jun 3, 2011)

https://rapidshare.com/files/1253041082/CAD_drawings.rar
here you go


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 3, 2011)

it says file error. expired

EDIT: I got it to work, do you have any other models? Schecter, ESP, then the different series or are the Ibby's all you've got?

Thanks alot though


----------



## Ruins (Jun 4, 2011)

no i don't have any thing ells. 
years ago i started to collect until one day my HDD failed and since then i didn't bother any more.

if some one has a link or a library that he is willing to share i will be glad to have it too though


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm mainly trying to find a string-thru 7 string


----------



## Rusti (Jun 5, 2011)

Guys what do you need these drawing for? i mean, a complete project is made for certain pups, bridge, nut, scale lenght etc.. and unless you're goin to use exactly those parts you have to edit it quite a lot. For example changing nut or bridge you have to redraw all the fretboard, imo its better to redraw it completely customized for all the parts you plan to use.


----------



## defcon888 (Jul 19, 2011)

[QUOTE
also does any one have a proper CAD drawing of a floyd Rose?
QUOTE]

I have a Floyd Rose SOLIDWORKS model. If you need the STEP or IGS file, let me know. With the SOLID file it is 100% editable....the IGS and step files aren't.

Just message me!


----------



## Ruins (Jul 20, 2011)

i want it, post it here or maybe even in this thread? 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...d-tremolo-bridge-other-parts.html#post2402269


----------



## Nonservium (Jul 20, 2011)

I'd love to get ahold of any solidworks models you guys have. My buddy has it and is working on getting a CNC.


----------



## Atomshipped (Nov 22, 2011)

I have Autodesk Inventor and access to any Autodesk software; if anyone has 3d models for Ibanez or if there's anything I can help with I'd love to help. 

Sorry for the huge necro but I've been searching everywhere and can't find any good Ibanez 3d models. This thread can potentially be very awesome


----------



## Ruins (Nov 25, 2011)

that is awesome that you offer your help!
i got access to Inventor too but unfortunatly no ibanez necks to model after 

actually i might grab the Ibanez rg370DX from some one that i know for couple days and just because this thread was bummped i am going to moddle the profiel as best as i can 

if any one else got guitars necks etc... please do post them here.


----------



## Atomshipped (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a relatively cheap Ibanez but the neck is pretty much standard shaped as far as I know (6 String/24 Frets/25.5"/Wizard2). I have an idea of how I would model it on Inventor but I don't know the dimensions or anything. I can also trace over the body of pretty much any guitar invented and extrude it back, I'm having trouble with making a carved top and I can't find solid dimensions for a neck pocket anywhere. 

If anyone can supply dimensions for anything Ibanez, I'll be happy to (attempt to) make it


----------



## Ruins (Nov 26, 2011)

i will see what i can do or shall i say model once i get home finally. 

aboutthe carved top, i would know how the profies do it but i did it with help of strusions along rail and surfaces cuts. inventor is an AWESOME program but it is not an easy or the best for creating complicated surfaces models. you might want to look in to NURBS modelers like Rhino 3D or maybe MEshmodeler like 3D Studio


----------



## Atomshipped (Nov 27, 2011)

Ruins said:


> i will see what i can do or shall i say model once i get home finally.
> 
> aboutthe carved top, i would know how the profies do it but i did it with help of strusions along rail and surfaces cuts. inventor is an AWESOME program but it is not an easy or the best for creating complicated surfaces models. you might want to look in to NURBS modelers like Rhino 3D or maybe MEshmodeler like 3D Studio


No money for those programs :| I've tried drawing a smaller version of the guitar on an offset plane and using loft to connect the two sketches and then filet it but that never seems to work. Always something about intersecting lines.. I agree with you it's quite hard to get relatively unorthodox rounded shapes on Inventor.


----------



## Ruins (Nov 27, 2011)

but it is possible! i have spent much time learning inventor and it limits, how to trick it and force it to do what I want to build this: guitar in inventor (screenshot from inventor)

the good news is, i am back home again and i am going to get my self working on the Ibanez neck.
if i will get done with it and the result will be satisfying, i will as always release it for free for every one


----------



## Atomshipped (Nov 27, 2011)

That's pretty damn nice! I mean I've never really liked that kind of shape, but you did a great job. Is the hardware up to scale and stuff; exact measurements?


----------



## Ruins (Nov 27, 2011)

thanks and yeah it is.


----------



## Atomshipped (Nov 29, 2011)

\
obligatory "dat grain"

Im kinda failing hard at this


----------



## Ruins (Dec 3, 2011)

seems like inventor had some difficulties importing this one 
i would simply delete the messed up surfaces and rebuild them.


----------



## Ruins (Dec 3, 2011)

ok some progress.

this transition from the neck profile to the back of the headstock surface transition makes my brain to steam. i don't want to make it half ass good, i want it to be exact and the way it supposed to be. 










i also started to work on making the fretboard parametric


----------



## Atomshipped (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey dude that's looking a billion times better than my attempts at anything complex in inventor! It really does look great. I'm still stuck on the whole carved top thing and that's not even with dimensions limiting me! I can see you're miles ahead of me in terms of Inventor skill. 
For some reason I can't get it to be smooth and merge the tangent faces.
Attempt at RGD7321.


----------



## Ruins (Dec 3, 2011)

i would sweep along guide line and rail that carve and perhaps make a 2 part sweep to have better control over the surfaces. keep it on it looks good so far. 
another thing that you can try to do is to cut it with loft command. loft is a really powerful tool and has many options in it but it also can get tricky some times.
just try different profiles and different sketches. 
the most annoying thing about this all is to figure out how to building the construction plans and then extrusion/cut guiding lines/rails.


----------



## Atomshipped (Dec 3, 2011)

Ruins said:


> i would sweep along guide line and rail that carve and perhaps make a 2 part sweep to have better control over the surfaces. keep it on it looks good so far.
> another thing that you can try to do is to cut it with loft command. loft is a really powerful tool and has many options in it but it also can get tricky some times.
> just try different profiles and different sketches.
> the most annoying thing about this all is to figure out how to building the construction plans and then extrusion/cut guiding lines/rails.


 I thought about that as well; to carve the sides with loft instead of lofting two shapes together to make the carve. It worked out great in my head and then it kind sucked when I tried to do it  I almost did some pretty sweet RAN style neck carves for higher fret access but I couldn't get it to work out perfectly (this was on a different attempt).

Honestly barely know anything in Inventor and definitely don't know how to get it to sweep or whatever. I'll try and do some research though; thanks for the tips.


----------



## Ruins (Dec 9, 2011)

a little update.
i am afraid this neck is not going to turn out an exact copy of ibanez but a very close one as i don't have this guitar to measure from any more. 
the other thing, it drives me a bit crazy to build this in inventor some tasks could be WAY easier done in other CAD programs but i enjoy to challenge my self.


----------



## Atomshipped (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice work! 
What scale is it, what's the fretboard radius, and is it set up for a locking nut or what? Can't tell, lol. Also, if you have neck pocket dimensions, I'd love to start making bodies for it!


----------



## Ruins (Dec 10, 2011)

this is the standard scale 25.5 but it is also constructed parametric so i can type in the table what scale i want it to be and it will get automatically rebuild 
the fretboard radius is 400 just like the RG 370 that it is based on. (this is also parametric )
yes it is a setup for a locking nut.
i do have the neck outer lines dimensions but the curve that ends the back side of the neck is not exact copy 

i will show you what i mean as soon i will be done with it.


i wish i had a 7 neck to do the same


----------



## Atomshipped (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey, sounds great! The parametric fretboard or whatever is awesome. So you're able to make it whatever scale you want? Once you finish the neck, I'll most likely be able to use its neck pocket to design ones for bodies. That shouldn't be a problem. Also, if it's not too much work, a version with a normal nut would be great. Excellent job so far.


----------



## Ruins (Dec 28, 2011)

ppuuuuhhh this was not an easy task to build this joint, my brain was sweating like crazy untill i managed to build this transition from the profile in to the neck pocket rounded surface.
what is left to do is build the locking nut and then it is ready to be released. 

the only thing that i hate to say is, it is not exact copy of the real thing


----------



## Ruins (Jan 12, 2012)

i am finally done! 






it can be downloaded here:
Guitar neck - STEP / IGES - 3D CAD model - GrabCAD

and here:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3081466/CAD%20Guitar%20parts/Neck%20Complete.stp


----------

